# Excess air - any suggestions?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

How about a slow feed bowl to prevent him from gulping? or feeding him via a treat dispensing toy, would that help?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Bless your heart- he is going to be your educator on all things canine, isn't he?
I'd probably fast him for a day. 
I see a ton of poop in him- maybe it is fermenting in there? Fermentation/degredation makes an incredible amount of gas. Does it stink? Has he had more carbs than usual?
Pancreatitis makes the hunched back/hip pain symptoms. Has he had unusual fatty foods?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

From someone with a dog with Megaesophagus elevate his food and water bowls. I would also give a Pepcid AC once or twice a day just to see if it would help. I don't think Kaizer has ME, but dogs with ME don't swallow efficiently and get a lot of air in their GI tract. Simply elevating the food and water makes a dramatic improvement. Duke eats off a standing bench, think of him putting his feet on the seat of a standard picnic table and the bowl being tilted at a comfortable angle from the table top. It forms a straight line down the GI tract. You may see an improvement with simply elevating the bowls off the ground a foot or so. 

Not sure this will work, but it's easy to try. I know how hard it is to have a healthy appearing dog that is really sick.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

This probably has NOTHING to do with what's going on with Kaizer, but for what it's worth....

My first dog, Molly, had an odd tendency to "bloat" (abdomen noticeably filled with gas) immediately after eating (like even before she stepped away from the bowl). Like you, I had extensive tests done that never turned up any explanation. This was over 20 years ago now, so I don't remember the details, but for some reason my vet chose to put her on Tylosin. As long as she got her Tylosin, instances of "bloating" were fairly rare, though I was often tempted to take her off of it and see if the bloating returned (I never did - true bloat scared me too much to risk it). She had no other health issues that I remember (except early-onset arthritis) and died essentially of old age at 13 1/2.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> How about a slow feed bowl to prevent him from gulping? or feeding him via a treat dispensing toy, would that help?


I have lots of all of that! LOL I stopped feeding him in those cause he's not a super fast eater, but it's possible he's taking air in nonetheless. When he goes back on kibble (vet has him on chicken/rice for a week), I can try feeding him in a puzzle or a toy again.



Prism Goldens said:


> Bless your heart- he is going to be your educator on all things canine, isn't he?
> I'd probably fast him for a day.
> I see a ton of poop in him- maybe it is fermenting in there? Fermentation/degredation makes an incredible amount of gas. Does it stink? Has he had more carbs than usual?
> Pancreatitis makes the hunched back/hip pain symptoms. Has he had unusual fatty foods?


Yeah, I don't call him my "hot mess express" for no reason LOL. He was fasted on Sunday for about 22-24 hours. He did have a lot of poop in him! I was surprised since he pooped right before we left for the vet and he is yet to poop all that out. He was pretty gassy the week before last week. I also thought Pancreatitis cause he kept getting into the cat food. But his bloodwork on Sunday came back perfect, and if he had pancreatitis, there would've been something in his bloodwork that indicated it.



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> From someone with a dog with Megaesophagus elevate his food and water bowls. I would also give a Pepcid AC once or twice a day just to see if it would help. I don't think Kaizer has ME, but dogs with ME don't swallow efficiently and get a lot of air in their GI tract. Simply elevating the food and water makes a dramatic improvement. Duke eats off a standing bench, think of him putting his feet on the seat of a standard picnic table and the bowl being tilted at a comfortable angle from the table top. It forms a straight line down the GI tract. You may see an improvement with simply elevating the bowls off the ground a foot or so.
> 
> Not sure this will work, but it's easy to try. I know how hard it is to have a healthy appearing dog that is really sick.


I could definitely try elevating his food and water bowls! It wouldn't hurt. I usually do Pepcid for him, but his rehab vet suggested Prilosec since the Pepcid hasn't been cutting it. 



pawsnpaca said:


> This probably has NOTHING to do with what's going on with Kaizer, but for what it's worth....
> 
> My first dog, Molly, had an odd tendency to "bloat" (abdomen noticeably filled with gas) immediately after eating (like even before she stepped away from the bowl). Like you, I had extensive tests done that never turned up any explanation. This was over 20 years ago now, so I don't remember the details, but for some reason my vet chose to put her on Tylosin. As long as she got her Tylosin, instances of "bloating" were fairly rare, though I was often tempted to take her off of it and see if the bloating returned (I never did - true bloat scared me too much to risk it). She had no other health issues that I remember (except early-onset arthritis) and died essentially of old age at 13 1/2.


Interesting!! I'll definitely keep this in mind as a next course of action.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Update on the Prilosec: Kaizer had little to no improvement today after the Prilosec and actually got a little bit worse. I have to lift him off the bed in the mornings now. I also had to carry all 90# of his fat butt down the flight of stairs at my house and then again down the deck stairs. His hind end kinda collapsed under him when he tried to pee, so he kinda sat and lifted his butt like 5" above ground to pee (we did not have any peeing issues after that). He promptly then laid down, and I had to help him up. He actually almost bit me when I accidentally squeezed around his hip area!! I wasn't thinking and didn't pay attention to where I was touching him, so I don't even know what part of him caused that reaction. Thankfully, he seemed to get it together after that and could move a little bit better. Usually once he gets up, he's OK. Definitely uncomfortable, but he can at least move. I took him to work again today where he proceeded to lay on his bed for my whole shift and basically didn't move at all. He did stick his head in the trashcan and at least wag his tail for my coworkers!

The good news: his pee is a normal color and his appetite is still mostly there (won't turn down food, but certainly isn't looking for it). His drinking seems to go in waves now vs always drinking a lot of water - I almost wonder if he's just not drinking cause he doesn't want to get up and go to the water bowl (he barely drank any water today). I'll have to see if bringing him some water will have him drink.

I know that Prilosec can sometimes take a couple days to work, so I'm continuing the Prilosec for another couple of days. However, Dr. Lauren says I should see some improvement by tomorrow (Wednesday) if gas is truly his issue. If I don't see any improvement tomorrow, she'll give me some Gabapentin. If I don't see any improvement (or enough improvement) with the Gaba by Friday, she recommends that I see an internist. She rightfully does not want to keep throwing meds if we don't know exactly what the issue is, and I totally agree with her! We're hoping for the best but preparing for the worst.

I just feel so bad for him  This is the quietest he's ever been in his entire life. He won't even be 6 for another couple of months, I feel like he's too young for some kind of serious health crisis.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

guess i spoke too soon! Kaizer had a slightly rough morning but has been acting perfectly fine ever since. Hopefully this continues, but I’m really glad my boy is back to normal


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I had to bring Kaizer to the emergency room last night at 4am. He was spewing liquid poop all over the place (literal cannon butt - he was doing his pacing and panting thing and it would just come spraying out) and right before we got into the car, he sprayed straight blood. No appetite, he refused to take even a banana from me (his absolute favorite food). They kept him overnight and called me in the morning to tell me that he did finally have an appetite and ate everything they gave him. Called me again around 4pm to tell me he had more liquid diarrhea episodes throughout the day and it contained a good amount of blood, so he's going to be staying another night. Thankfully, it seemed like he was in good spirits and she told me how much they loved him. We're checking back in the morning to see if he needs to go straight to internal med for an ultrasound. I hope my sweet boy is okay.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Poor baby, hope he feels better in the morning and that you get some answers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you!! Me too. My poor boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry about Kaizer, hope he'll be doing better today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That sounds so scary and awful. I'm so sorry. Poor Kaizer. I hope they figure out what's going on.

It actually sounds almost exactly like when Shala had coccidia (and then giardia) as a baby puppy. It is pretty rare for an adult to exhibit the symptoms of a parasite, but perhaps possible? Shala, too, had liquid diarrhea, way worse at night, explosive, and with blood from her irritated colon. She was lethargic at one point because she became dehydrated from the diarrhea and she lost her appetite on one of the treatments. Most adult dogs can fend off intestinal parasites with no symptoms, but I know your poor guy has had some issues, and maybe his system isn't quite as strong right now? If they haven't tested for coccidia and giardia, might be worth it. (Though as I am writing this, I am thinking I can't imagine that they haven't, so perhaps this is entirely unhelpful).


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I have Kaizer in my thoughts today -- sending him good vibes!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

oh boy I haven't updated this in awhile.

We hoped Kaizer had atypical Addison's so we tested his resting cortisol level when I took him into the emergency vet. 3 years ago, we did this exact test and his cortisol level came back a 1.4 (with 2.0-6.0 being the normal). I was just told then that it was a "low normal" and nothing to be concerned about, but the vet in charge of him last week said that 1.4 was too low and we should've been told to do further testing. Unfortunately (or fortunately), Kaizer's resting cortisol level came back a 2.8 this time, which eliminated Addison's as a possibility.

Our next step was an ultrasound. Long story short, I ended up having to take him through emergency for an ultrasound so we could get one done on him ASAP. Kaizer's ultrasound showed that he has enlarged GI tract lymph nodes and an enlarged spleen. He also has a small splenic growth and "something" in his bladder. Currently, our options are GI lymphoma or IBD. I think Kaizer's non-GI symptoms make lymphoma more likely than IBD, but honestly we don't know enough to know for sure. We put him on Hills Z/D, hoping that a long-term bland diet will help reduce the inflammation in his GI tract and maybe help us see what we're dealing with. I have an appt with my vet next week and then an appt with internal medicine at the end of the month. Depending on what happens (if he gets worse or gets better), either one of those appointments may be bumped up. 

Thankfully, he's doing better in the last 2 days than he has been all month. His appetite came back in full force last night (he'd been leaving food in the bowl), he's gathered enough energy to have one (1) play session with Eden for the last 2 days - he takes frequent breaks, but he was pretty much a lump for the whole month of March so any improvement is fantastic. He's been on a high dose (I think) of metronidazole for the last 3 weeks and his poop finally started to improve on Monday. It's still orange and "sticky" (not easy to clean up), but there's clear shape and it's no longer a mush puddle or liquid. The blood in his stool stopped last Thursday too! He lost 4-5 pounds in 3 days, but has maintained at that weight for the past week, so he's no longer actively losing weight! I think I'm still going to take him weekly for a weigh, just in case. He's got new bumps appearing, but they feel like sebaceous cysts, so I'll keep an eye out but I'm not terribly concerned.

So overall, he's improving!!! My poor boy, he's too young to potentially have cancer!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear what you're going through with Kaizer, sending good thoughts he continues to improve.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry to hear you've had so many issues, but trust me I understand. I hope you find the answers you need and he continues to improve. Sometimes these boys worry us to death. I just started Duke on seizure meds. The diagnosis is either a brain tumor (most likely) or sudden onset of seizures. They don't feel it's in his best interests to sedate for an MRI so I'm stuck praying for the best. 

Best wishes for you and for Kaizer!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Ugg. So sorry to hear that Kaiser may have something major going on. I lost the boy in my avatar to intestinal lymphoma, but he was older (11) and seriously ill before he was correctly diagnosed. Fingers crossed that you will get a definite diagnosis and treatment plan in place ASAP. I'll definitely send good thoughts your way!

FWIW, my holistic vet says that, out of all the cancers, she has had the best success with Lymphoma. It wouldn't hurt to get a holistic vet on board to see if there is something "complementary" to help in his treatment, whatever the end diagnosis is.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm hoping for the very best outcome for your sweet Kaiser. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all!!

When it rains in Kaizer land, it pours. He has a pretty severe ear infection in one ear, there was blood and pus in it on Saturday night. Thankfully, my vet was able to squeeze him in today. Turns out, he's got 2 different types of bacteria and his usual yeast. One of the bacterias is a rod-shaped bacteria, so my vet's culturing it and sending it off to a lab to make sure we have the right antibiotic. In all of his ear infections ever (and there have been a lot of them), he has never had rod-shaped bacteria in his ear. Poor guy is having a rough time of it.

I also didn't realize how badly he was feeling until this weekend, he was so good. He's had so much energy and a zest for eating that I haven't seen in him in a couple months and I had just chalked that up to him getting older and getting tired. He played tug with my brother, played with the puppy while I wasn't home, ran around and did his excited spins for dinner - all things that haven't happened in the last couple of months. The flip side is that his stool still has some blood-tinged mucus, but it's finally a normal consistency and color. He's also been a little nauseous and threw up on Saturday.

The internal medicine specialist is able to fit him in tomorrow instead of waiting until April 20! Hopefully I'll get an answer soon on if his deal is IBD or lymphoma. My poor guy, I just want to know what his deal is so we can get him comfortable again.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m glad you are able to see the doctor tomorrow and not having to wait longer. Prayers whatever is going on with Kaiser is less serious and treatable.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer saw the internal medicine specialist on Tuesday and we have an endoscopy scheduled with biopsies for April 27. His primary vet put him on prednisone for his ear and we have to wait til he's been off of the pred for at least a week before he gets the endoscopy, hence why his appt is scheduled 3 weeks away.

Unfortunately, his right popliteal lymph node (behind the knee) is enlarged (gumball sized-ish). Thought maybe I was going crazy and overreacting, so I had his rehab vet feel it for me and she confirmed my thoughts (she's got her DVM, but I also see her on a regular basis even if I don't have an appt, so it was just quicker to have her check). Since we have that appt in a couple weeks, I'm choosing to keep an eye on it and him and take him in if something gets worse. My heart just hurts for my poor boy, he's just not himself.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer saw the internal medicine specialist on Tuesday and we have an endoscopy scheduled with biopsies for April 27. His primary vet put him on prednisone for his ear and we have to wait til he's been off of the pred for at least a week before he gets the endoscopy, hence why his appt is scheduled 3 weeks away.
> 
> Unfortunately, his right popliteal lymph node (behind the knee) is enlarged (gumball sized-ish). Thought maybe I was going crazy and overreacting, so I had his rehab vet feel it for me and she confirmed my thoughts (she's got her DVM, but I also see her on a regular basis even if I don't have an appt, so it was just quicker to have her check). Since we have that appt in a couple weeks, I'm choosing to keep an eye on it and him and take him in if something gets worse. My heart just hurts for my poor boy, he's just not himself.


I'm sorry. Prayers Kaiser will feel better as y'all await his endoscopy date.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Kaizer. I hope you can get answers and treatments and put all this behind you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all!! I am anxiously awaiting his endoscopy, only 11 days left. 

All his meds except the prednisone ended on Wednesday, the prednisone ends tomorrow. His appetite is still kicking (thankfully!! pre-meds, it was markedly decreased), but his poop has gone back to being soft - thankfully no blood and not liquid, but not perfect stools.

He has continued to lose weight though, despite eating. I've taken to getting him weighed once a week. Monday, he was 82 something, but Thursday he was down to 80.3. He lost 10# in a month!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

10 lbs. in a month is a lot, I'm so sorry. 
Hope the endoscopy provides answers for you and a treatment plan can be started.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A continuation in the Kaizer saga! I decided to get chest x-rays done on him because I’ve been concerned about his breathing (faster) the last couple weeks and how quickly he seems to tire when doing anything.

My vet didn’t see anything blatantly obvious, except that his heart is actually pretty small for a dog of his size. We’re sending the rads off to a radiologist for a more in-depth review, but she’s concerned about Addison’s (again). She asked me to find out if his last cortisol test was done when he was fasted. Since they did it when he was hospitalized, I don’t actually know exactly when it was done! He has to be fasted for his endoscopy, so I might ask the internal med specialist to redo the cortisol test.

Pictures of Kaizer’s chest x-rays.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It just never ends with Kaizer!!

His endoscopy came back and showed a lot of inflammation in his stomach and duodenum.. Naturally, the pinch biopsies showed a lot of inflammatory white blood cells, so Kaizer was tentatively diagnosed with 3 different types of IBD (1 in his stomach, 2 in his duodenum). The issue with endoscopy biopsies, per my IMS, is that they just take surface biopsies and don't get anything underneath - i.e., it makes sense that the biopsy would come back entirely inflammation if all that was biopsied was the inflammation. No way of knowing what (if anything) was under the inflammation. So for now, we were going to treat him as if he had IBD. He's on Hills Z/D, prednisone, metronidazole, simethicone, cerenia, and a probiotic called Visbiome. He also has an helicobactor infection in his stomach. Again, his IMS says there's no real science that tells us if the helicobactor bacteria affects dogs the same way it does humans, but it doesn't hurt to treat him for it in case he has an excess of it. So he was put on amoxicillin and sucralfate, along with the other meds. I think in total he gets about 14 pills a day. I did NOT start the amoxicillin or the sucralfate until today (5.11.21).

And then last week, he stopped drinking water and started getting constipated. He has pooped 2x a day since he was a baby, and then all of a sudden, he was pooping once every 48-50 hours. His poops last week were yellow, dry, and chalky/crumbly (think how chalk crumbles, that's how his poop looked). All of his vets told me that no pooping after 72 hours was a concern, so I held off on taking him in. Yesterday, he very obviously wanted to poop (to the point where the poop was starting to come out on its own), but he was holding it and trying to prevent himself from pooping. When he gave in, he was straining really hard to get it out. Took him in, he was dehydrated as expected. He was given sub-q fluids and an enema which helped some! He did end up pooping and then came home and drank lots of water. We took x-rays at the vet which showed some diarrhea behind the hard feces, but I have yet to see any of that come out. Current plan with his IMS is to see if he poops by tomorrow night (Wednesday). If he doesn't, he may have to be hospitalized and we may have to do further testing to see if he has something else going on. 

My poor boy just isn't feeling like himself  Maybe entirely due to the lack of drinking and the lack of pooping, maybe not. Won't know til we get something cleared up. He has continued to lose weight, losing 4 pounds between his endoscopy and yesterday's vet visit (so 2 weeks). He weighs 74.5# which is less than I'd like him to weigh by a couple pounds. He was 90 pounds in March.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh man, your poor guy can’t catch a break. I’m very sorry to hear he’s not drinking now and is constipated.

That makes sense about the surface biopsies just being able to show inflammation. Did you mention he had an enlarged popliteal node too and was that something they wanted to pursue? Hopefully that has resolved.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> Oh man, your poor guy can’t catch a break. I’m very sorry to hear he’s not drinking now and is constipated.
> 
> That makes sense about the surface biopsies just being able to show inflammation. Did you mention he had an enlarged popliteal node too and was that something they wanted to pursue? Hopefully that has resolved.


Thank you! It's just the life of Kaizer, unfortunately. I actually forgot to mention the popliteal nerve (I forgot my paper of questions!), but he's on 60mg of prednisone a day now so it's no longer enlarged. The meds have actually done something for him - he no longer gets so ridiculously bloated, which is such a relief. He used to be so uncomfortable.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Poor sweetie. My Bichon got IBD when she was old and it was a lot of work managing everything and having her on the prednisone and ZD food.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, man. I am so sorry. You and he really just can't catch a break - and you both so deserve one right now. Silly question, but would switching to the wet version of the ZD food maybe help get the water into him that he needs? Or even doing half and half (since I know wet food is generally lower calories, which you don't need right now!). Good luck...


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry your continuing to go through this. Give Kaizer extra hugs!! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, man. I am so sorry. You and he really just can't catch a break - and you both so deserve one right now. Silly question, but would switching to the wet version of the ZD food maybe help get the water into him that he needs? Or even doing half and half (since I know wet food is generally lower calories, which you don't need right now!). Good luck...


I float his kibble in 8oz of water every meal, I’ve been doing that for years now. I’m assuming that the water he gets from that is more than wet food would have?

Realistically, anyway, wet food would be far too expensive longterm. He’d need a little over 4 cans a day, so 1 case would only last 3 days. It’d be cheaper for me to do SQ fluids myself!

I don’t think we want him to have more volume since he’s having trouble pooping out what he has .


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> So sorry your continuing to go through this. Give Kaizer extra hugs!! Hope he feels better soon.


Thank you!!! How’s Duke?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you!!! How’s Duke?


He's having a good week. We tried seizure meds and although they seemed to help some things they caused so much hind end weakness that he couldn't stand to eat. He can't eat without asperating any other way, so that was a big problem. We know that we are dealing with a bigger overall problem and now neurological issues are showing up. We've done everything we can, but it seems all we can do is keep managing all the symptoms. It's frustrating! I want them to say "It's _, and treat it with *__*_". Instead we are dealing with LP, ME, and some neuro issue now. He has every symptom of myasthenia gravis, but we've done the tests and they all come back negative. Anytime we give anything new we run the risk of upsetting the balance. I'm just going to make sure he enjoys every day! They are so resilient, today he played catch with me when I went up to do his lunch. He gets the ball and sits and I toss it to him. He catches it in his mouth and is happy as can be. It used to be I'd throw it as far as I could and he'd catch it like a Frisbee. Getting old sucks!

I really hope you get Kaizer feeling better. Trust me I know how managing all the meds, feeding, and bathroom issues feel. I'm sure a few people think I'm a little nuts. (They don't know I like Duke better then I like them lol)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> He's having a good week. We tried seizure meds and although they seemed to help some things they caused so much hind end weakness that he couldn't stand to eat. He can't eat without asperating any other way, so that was a big problem. We know that we are dealing with a bigger overall problem and now neurological issues are showing up. We've done everything we can, but it seems all we can do is keep managing all the symptoms. It's frustrating! I want them to say "It's _, and treat it with *__*_". Instead we are dealing with LP, ME, and some neuro issue now. He has every symptom of myasthenia gravis, but we've done the tests and they all come back negative. Anytime we give anything new we run the risk of upsetting the balance. I'm just going to make sure he enjoys every day! They are so resilient, today he played catch with me when I went up to do his lunch. He gets the ball and sits and I toss it to him. He catches it in his mouth and is happy as can be. It used to be I'd throw it as far as I could and he'd catch it like a Frisbee. Getting old sucks!
> 
> I really hope you get Kaizer feeling better. Trust me I know how managing all the meds, feeding, and bathroom issues feel. I'm sure a few people think I'm a little nuts. (They don't know I like Duke better then I like them lol)


Poor Duke, and poor you! I know how it feels to have all the symptoms but none of the test results to show for it! Those good days are so precious. Getting old absolutely does suck! I wish Kaizer had half the energy Duke does Part of the reason I think there's something more going on with him is because his energy level is so LOW. He was always an active dog and loved to run - I managed to put zoomies on cue because he loved to run so much. I know dogs tend to slow down as they get older, but Kaizer isn't even 6 yet. He slowed way down last year, but I thought nothing of it. Hindsight is always 20/20, right? He used to love chasing a ball, but doesn't even want to go outside now, never mind actively chase after a ball!! I think he would swim and would hike if I let him, I'm just nervous. I literally have to drag him out to get him outside, he only goes voluntarily twice a day (and he's on prednisone, so he's peeing a lot!!). He's still chewing his bones and saying hi to his people friends, so that's an improvement at least.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> Poor Duke, and poor you! I know how it feels to have all the symptoms but none of the test results to show for it! Those good days are so precious. Getting old absolutely does suck! I wish Kaizer had half the energy Duke does Part of the reason I think there's something more going on with him is because his energy level is so LOW. He was always an active dog and loved to run - I managed to put zoomies on cue because he loved to run so much. I know dogs tend to slow down as they get older, but Kaizer isn't even 6 yet. He slowed way down last year, but I thought nothing of it. Hindsight is always 20/20, right? He used to love chasing a ball, but doesn't even want to go outside now, never mind actively chase after a ball!! I think he would swim and would hike if I let him, I'm just nervous. I literally have to drag him out to get him outside, he only goes voluntarily twice a day (and he's on prednisone, so he's peeing a lot!!). He's still chewing his bones and saying hi to his people friends, so that's an improvement at least.


My heart goes out to you. If I’ve learned anything from Duke it’s that you never count them out. Dukes had weeks upon weeks that I’ve thought it was time to make some tough decisions. He always seems to rally back. I’ve told everyone in my family that when it’s time they have permission to override my decision making skills and I will know they did it for the right reasons. I like to think I’m smarter then that, but with Duke I’m not sure. Duke started down this road at age 8. We’ve made it years longer then expected with good quality life. I started to stop activities for him but quickly realized he should get to be a dog. Duke swims, only if I’m willing to get wet if necessary. He thinks he still hunts. Every time one of the other dog gets to go for the day either my hubby or son brings a duck back and we throw it so he can bring it back. He trots out so happy that even if he takes a break on the way back it’s priceless. 
I hope you and Kaizer find an answer. If he’s like Duke you will just have to keep managing each new problem. You will definitely have good and bad times, but hopefully way more good then bad. Hopefully you find a routine that works. If you do be really careful with even the smallest changes. I’ve had to realize that sometimes good is good enough, it may never be “right”.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has lost more weight - we're down to a whooping 71.7# today from 90# on March 7th (he was 74.5# last Monday). His IMS thinks I'm not feeding enough, so she wants me to bump him up. I think that his weight loss is for other reasons because he only started losing weight like this after he got sick and his current Z/D food is more calories than the Metabolic weight loss food (you guys know how long I've spent trying to get all of those ridiculous pounds off of him!), but I am not a doctor so I am very hesitantly increasing his food intake - we're going from 2c a day to 3c. We're also decreasing his prednisone from 60mg to 40mg - brings him from an immunosuppressive dose to an anti-inflammatory dose. Hoping that helps with his breathing and stops the muscle wastage (also contributing to his weight loss). We had a GI panel done on him today to see if he has any nutrient absorption issues that are leading to the ridiculous bloating (gas) and the apparent slow motility he's got going on. He's thankfully been drinking water again and looks like he's done with the constipation (crossing our fingers). I'm still worried about his lack of energy - I tossed a ball to him earlier and he just let it hit him and roll away. He always tries to catch them, but there wasn't even any interest. That could be from the prednisone or just from not feeling super great in general.

Either way, I'm checking back in with his IMS next week when she's back in.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Your poor sweet boy. The image of him letting the ball hit him and roll away made tears come to my eyes. The muscle wasting and lack of energy sound so worrisome. I really hope you can get a firm diagnosis soon. Do you have a good vet school near you that might be able to help? (I'm so sorry if this has already been asked or answered or addressed in your journey with him).


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Aesthetic, I can’t imagine. Well, I sort of can, because I went through some of this with our nine-year-old Aussie but unlike your sweet boy, she had severe behavorial problems so comprehensive testing wasn’t really possible without severe trauma. But I remember that helpless “what do we try NOW???” feeling all too well.

I assume they’ve ruled out pancreatic insufficiency?

My heart goes out to you and let me just say, you are the Best Dog Owner Ever.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry, Kaiser is so young to be going through this. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet girl - it broke my heart too!!! He seems in better spirits today cause he was actually briefly interested in the ball AND did catch it when I tossed it to him.

Noreaster - We just did a GI panel on Monday and sent it out to TAMU, I believe it'll give us an idea if he has EPI or not. I also had them run a comprehensive bloodwork panel on him - so CBC, biochem, urinalysis, thyroid, and electrolytes (all the things). 

The newest issue we're having (because it literally never ends with him) is that he's having a really hard time getting in my car. He used to be able to jump into my backseat with no issue, but now he's falling and is struggling getting in. This has been consistently happening since yesterday (he's gotten in/out of my car like 5x since yesterday) I'm hoping it's because of the muscle wastage from the prednisone (immunosuppressive dose - he's basically got no shoulder or thigh muscles anymore), but he wasn't having an issue til yesterday. I guess I'll give it a couple more days and see if that continues, but I have an appt with his rehab vet tentatively scheduled for next week.

For now, I'm continuing to monitor his weight with the food increase and the prednisone decrease. He's lost just under a pound since Tuesday despite the increase but hopefully that's just a weighing error more than actual weight loss.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Never ends with Kaizer! 

Bloodwork results came back. He’s “almost” anemic (just barely in the low-normal range for RBC, hematocrit, and hemoglobin), all of his liver values are severely increased, he has protein and ketones in his urine, AND his thyroid level is low (whether that be because of an actual thyroid issue or the result of something else being wrong, i don’t know yet).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I made the decision yesterday that Kaizer is a fairly healthy dog (all things considered..since everything keeps coming back fine) and I should stop trying to search for a problem. 

Kaizer gave me 14 hours with that thought before I had to bring him back to the vet!

He tried to bust out of his crate at 8:30ish this morning (unlike him), so I let him out thinking it was a poop emergency. He rushed outside where he proceeded to attempt to pee for about an hour. Like he would start peeing, but there’d only be a couple drops or a small stream that would end after a couple seconds. Sometimes he’d act like he was peeing but nothing was coming out. On three separate occasions, he strained so hard to pee, he ended up pooping! I called my vet for an appt and they told me to get there ASAP. So now I’m waiting in my vet parking lot to see what’s going on with him. He had a urinalysis done last week which showed protein and ketones but no crystals or bacteria.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry your going through this. He’s lucky he has you! I hate the sitting in the car waiting. Prayers!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry, keep us posted.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks guys!!

He had no urinary obstruction (which was the primary concern), but they got a lot of urine out when they put a urinary catheter in. My vet sent some of it out for a urinalysis and a culture to see if he has any crystals or stones, but said it could ultimately be a neurologic issue too. Urinalysis results should come back tomorrow and I’m also supposed to call back tomorrow with an update. Hopefully we have no more urination issues today and this was just a one-off issue.

Poor boy seems so out of it today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Asha. I'm so sorry. Your poor boy. I'm so thankful that you have a vet who gets you in so quickly when something like this happens. I really hope they can figure out what is going on. I am writing this while looking at his big smiling face in your signature. It's just so heartbreaking that he has so many health issues. He is so lucky to be with you - you are so on top of everything and you get him help when he needs it without delay or fail. I am sending you positive thoughts - both of you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys for the sweet words!!! They mean a lot to me.

Kaizer had no issues peeing at all today. Nice steady flow every time he peed and no straining whatsoever. I don’t know how a dog can’t pee one day but then is fine afterwards?? But here is Kaizer. I take pictures and videos of all his strange issues so I have proof, I swear no one would believe me otherwise!! I got distracted at work and forgot to call my vet, so no idea how the UA looks. I imagine probably similar to the one I did last week, but I guess things can always change in a week.

His weight is a prime example of that! He weighed 71.7# last Thursday and weighed in today at 69.4#. He weighs now about what he weighed at 18 months old (although he did continue to drop weight until he was 2.5 years lol). I bumped up his food from 2c to 3c last Tuesday and he’s eaten all that with no issues, so I’m not sure where the weight is going. It’s not like he’s particularly active or is vomiting and having liquid diarrhea a lot!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m not sure if I missed it, but did they ever say anything else about his enlarged spleen and the mass there? No plans to aspirate and test that?

Some of the symptoms sound similar to what my dog, Luke, had going on, but some are a bit different. At first they thought Luke had IMHA. Perhaps your Kaiser’s hematocrit isn’t low enough for them to think it could be that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

diane0905 said:


> I’m not sure if I missed it, but did they ever say anything else about his enlarged spleen and the mass there? No plans to aspirate and test that?


the nodule on his spleen was uniform in size and not cavitated so his vets were not concerned with it - just benign hyperplasia. I almost wonder if the weight loss is at least partially due to the muscle wasting from the prednisone. The weight loss started before we put him on pred, so I don’t think it’s entirely responsible, but maybe made it worse? I guess I just wonder how much of a dog’s weight comes from muscle.

He WAS fat to begin with, but we’re now past what’s considered a healthy weight for him despite the increase in food.

Kaizers hematocrit is low, but still in the normal range, so they are not concerned about that either. Reference range is 38.3 - 56.5%, Kaizer is at 39.0%. Same thing for his RBC (ref range: 5.39-8.70, Kaizer’s is 5.40) and Hemoglobulin (ref range: 13.4-20.7, Kaizer’s is 13.6).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> the nodule on his spleen was uniform in size and not cavitated so his vets were not concerned with it - just benign hyperplasia. I almost wonder if the weight loss is at least partially due to the muscle wasting from the prednisone. The weight loss started before we put him on pred, so I don’t think it’s entirely responsible, but maybe made it worse? I guess I just wonder how much of a dog’s weight comes from muscle.
> 
> He WAS fat to begin with, but we’re now past what’s considered a healthy weight for him despite the increase in food.


Good news about the nodule. I edited my post to include IMHA. I had never heard of it when they thought Luke had it. Hopefully your doctors can figure out what is going on soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

[


diane0905 said:


> Good news about the nodule. I edited my post to include IMHA. I had never heard of it when they thought Luke had it. Hopefully your doctors can figure out what is going on soon.


I edited my response in reply!!

I’m not holding out any hope that anyone can figure out what’s wrong with kaizer LOL as long as he’s comfortable and relatively OK, i think we’re doing the best we can for him


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had another instance of being unable to express his bladder on Saturday. I still have no idea what causes these episodes - he was apparently fine all day (I was at work) but the issues started when I came home and let him out. I took videos and showed his internal medicine vet today. Our next steps are to take a look at his prostate and then a neurology consult if there's no issue with his prostate. I have an appt with my primary next week for his prostate, but if he has another episode, I'm under instruction to bring him to work with me and have an ER doctor look at him.

I think we're ultimately more concerned with it being a neurologic issue at this point. His IMS said it could potentially explain some of the weirder GI issues he's been having too. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like either of these options have a super great prognosis and they're all frustrating to treat, but I've also been told that for just about all his issues at this point so LOL. 

Breaks my heart that my poor boy is going through this. He just turned 6 on Friday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Kaizer, hope the Vet is able to provide you with answers.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry to hear he’s still having problems. Thank you for the update. I hope he’s feeling better.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! He has a neurologist appt scheduled for June 29. In the meantime, I have to get his prostate checked out just to cover all of our bases, but his IMS feels like it's most likely some kind of neurologic issue. If it is a neurologic issue, hopefully it'll also explain his hind-end weakness because we (his rehab vet and I) can't find an orthopedic reason for it.

Today was actually a good day for him! He woke up and asked for his usual morning butt scratches (hasn't done that in a couple months). AND he even speed walked and barked at my friends dogs in her yard today!! He hasn't moved that quickly in months and he hasn't even been barking in months. I teared up a little bit, I'm not gonna lie. He's still not 100%, but I haven't seen him actually MOVE since March, so I'm hopeful that maybe he's getting better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Kazier had a good day, hope the appointment provides answers.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So glad he had a good day! I’d tear up too.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just went through all the comments on this thread! You have been through so much! I really hope you have some answers for your boy soon. Sending love!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Been about a month since I’ve updated this thread. 

Kaizer has been doing fairly OK. He had an issue one day when he gas bloated so badly that he pushed his diaphragm into his lungs and interrupted his breathing (that was super fun). We think he’s got some kind of GI motility/ileus issue, so we got some metoclopramide to help - he’s not bloated badly since starting it! We took x-rays and noted his heart was slightly enlarged. Not enough to be super concerning (just slightly plumpy) but I just have to continue keeping an eye on him. We did followup bloodwork the next day (and 5 weeks after his last bloodwork) and we noted a slight anemia (nothing dramatic, so no treatment for now), a low Total Protein, low Albumin, and low-normal Globulin (low end of ref range is 2.4, he’s at 2.4). So he’s clearly losing protein somewhere, our choices were PLE (protein loss through GI tract) or PLN (protein loss through kidneys). He continues to have protein in his urine (2+ on the urinalysis from 06.25 and 05.20, no protein in the urinalysis from 03.07), so I would’ve bet money he was losing protein through his kidneys. We did a UPC test, and he came back borderline proteinuric (0.3, anything over 0.5 is treated for PLN). Since we caught the protein loss early (albumin was 2.3, low end of ref range is 2.7), I’m not entirely surprised. His IMS is away for a family emergency until next week, so we’re just sitting tight until then. 

He is currently not on the prednisone and I’ve noticed that his energy level has come back a lot, which I’m thrilled about. He was just so sedate before, it really kinda felt like he was slowly dying. But his energy is coming back bit by bit. He started barking at the other dogs running around and it made me kinda tear up, I didn’t realize how much I missed it.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> We think he’s got some kind of GI motility/ileus issue, so we got some metoclopramide to help - he’s not bloated badly since starting it!


Duke has been on Metoclpramide, 10 mg three times a day, for over 2 years now. It's the single medicine that has made the biggest improvement for him. He eats three small meals a day and gets it just before his meal. 

I'm so happy his energy levels are up!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is a really great update! I'm glad you are getting some answers for your boy, and that his health is improving!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

So glad that the metoclopramide is helping him and that he’s becoming more energetic. You are a great dog parent!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad to see he seems to be feeling better - nothing better than seeing them run and play like their old selves. I hope he continues in this direction.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Looking for some opinions, if anyone has any thoughts they'd like to offer.

Kaizer wasn’t feeling good this morning (lethargic, didnt wanna go down the stairs, didnt wanna go outside) and he threw up some bile yesterday. Thankfully he comes to work with me because of his meds, so I can keep an eye on him. Went to check on him and found him breathing weird, he didn’t get up when he saw me or when I opened the kennel door. Took a video of the breathing and a tech agreed that his breathing definitely looked abnormal (some abdominal effort). I asked one of the doctors at work to take a listen to his heart, and she didn't hear anything alarming but wanted me to check back in with her tomorrow when she has more time to discuss. Another doctor who has seen Kaizer multiple times in the past thought that maybe this could be related to his GI issues since they're pretty poorly managed, but said that maybe a cardio consult wouldn't be the worst idea, if just to rule out a heart issue. I guess I just want opinions on if a cardio consult would make sense? I feel like if he had an actual, real heart issue, we'd know by now? Like he wouldn't have intermittent breathing issues and they'd be able to hear a heart issue on auscultation. But on the other hand, I feel like I should just to know for sure that his heart is OK, especially since heart issues run in his pedigree (most of the dogs in his pedigree that passed between 6-9 years old passed of a one heart related issue or another). 

I also asked the second doctor to feel his chest - he had two ping pong ball sized lumps appear on his chest last week and I wasn't sure what they were. They felt soft, but they also came on suddenly, so naturally I was worried. I initially thought they were his prescapular lymph nodes or maybe fatty lumps but wasn't super sure. Doctor agreed that they were his lymph nodes and they were enlarged, but since those are the only ones that are enlarged and they were soft, she wasn't sure what to make of it. She recommended double checking with his iMS next week because she may want to aspirate them. Always something with him, I swear.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I’m sorry. I remember he had the enlarged popliteal node too. Maybe it would be helpful to get an FNA of the chest nodes.
Re- cardiac issues. Has he had an echo before?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry. Just when he was starting to feeling better, poor guy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> I’m sorry. I remember he had the enlarged popliteal node too. Maybe it would be helpful to get an FNA of the chest nodes.
> Re- cardiac issues. Has he had an echo before?


I’m gonna talk to his IMS next week and see what she says. Popliteal is no longer enlarged, at this point, it’s just his prescapular nodes that are enlarged (and they are quite prominent).

He’s never had anything beyond a basic auscultation at a primary vet.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> I'm sorry. Just when he was starting to feeling better, poor guy.


we use the words “feeling better” very loosely with Kaizer lolol. He’s almost always got something going on


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry everything you and Kaizer are going through, hope the IMS will be able to provide some answers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks! Me too. Think I will go forward with the cardio consult for him. Even if nothing comes of it, I’ll at least feel better getting him checked out


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeeeze. I'm so sorry. Just when things were looking better. 

Has he had his heart clearance done by a cardiologist? If not, I would definitely do the cardiologist consult. It definitely wouldn't hurt and a specialist will always be able to identify more than his normal vet, and know whether further testing is needed. I hope it is nothing - but at least, would give you peace of mind.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, geeeeze. I'm so sorry. Just when things were looking better.
> 
> Has he had his heart clearance done by a cardiologist? If not, I would definitely do the cardiologist consult. It definitely wouldn't hurt and a specialist will always be able to identify more than his normal vet, and know whether further testing is needed. I hope it is nothing - but at least, would give you peace of mind.


He has not. Getting his eyes and heart checked was always on my list of things to do with him, but like everything else on the list, it got pushed back because of his other, more pressing health concerns. 

I’m leaning towards doing it. It’s definitely a personal issue, but I’d hate to think that there were things I could have checked out that I chose not to and he suffered as a result. So I’m gonna take this cardio consult fully expecting nothing to be wrong with his heart, but I’ll be glad to have crossed that off my list of things to be concerned about. Most of the dogs that passed young ( 6-9 years) his pedigree passed from heart-based issues (tumors, cardiomyopathy, etc), so maybe I’m extra nervous because of that.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> He has not. Getting his eyes and heart checked was always on my list of things to do with him, but like everything else on the list, it got pushed back because of his other, more pressing health concerns.
> 
> I’m leaning towards doing it. It’s definitely a personal issue, but I’d hate to think that there were things I could have checked out that I chose not to and he suffered as a result. So I’m gonna take this cardio consult fully expecting nothing to be wrong with his heart, but I’ll be glad to have crossed that off my list of things to be concerned about. Most of the dogs that passed young ( 6-9 years) his pedigree passed from heart-based issues (tumors, cardiomyopathy, etc), so maybe I’m extra nervous because of that.


You have been on quite the journey with your boy. As much as I hope there is nothing going on with his heart - I wish you had some definitive answers. The ups and downs seem scary and confusing!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> You have been on quite the journey with your boy. As much as I hope there is nothing going on with his heart - I wish you had some definitive answers. The ups and downs seem scary and confusing!


It just amazes me how many non-life threatening issues one dog can have. I’ve almost reached a point where I’ll take any diagnosis as long as it explains what is happening with my dog (and then I feel terrible for feeling that way because I don’t actually want him to have some serious health issue, but at the same time, I want to know what’s wrong with him). 

I’m not particularly worried about his heart - I really think the echo will come back OK, but I have to do it for my own peace of mind. I AM kinda worried about his lymph nodes only because I’ve never felt his prescapular lymph nodes before (even when he was at his skinniest a couple years ago, I never felt them).


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> It just amazes me how many non-life threatening issues one dog can have. I’ve almost reached a point where I’ll take any diagnosis as long as it explains what is happening with my dog (and then I feel terrible for feeling that way because I don’t actually want him to have some serious health issue, but at the same time, I want to know what’s wrong with him).
> 
> I’m not particularly worried about his heart - I really think the echo will come back OK, but I have to do it for my own peace of mind. I AM kinda worried about his lymph nodes only because I’ve never felt his prescapular lymph nodes before (even when he was at his skinniest a couple years ago, I never felt them).


As someone who works in the health field for a living, I can tell you that the feelings you are having are completely normal, and shared by many. Uncertainty is one of the worst parts of having an undiagnosed health condition - or the uncertainty of not believing the diagnosis when you do have one. This is why I really hope you can get some answers sooner than later. You both have been through so much! It seems he has really puzzled the vet professionals!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am very much like you. I want all the information, all the answers. Knowledge is power. When I got Shala's initial lab report, I researched the three different sarcomas it mentioned, so that I could know what we might be dealing with. It can be scary, but it is better to me than not knowing. So I totally get where you are coming from. I would do the cardiologist consult/exam just for that reason. Peace of mind, and it gives you the extra assurance that you have checked out everything you can. 

Man, i am sending you and Kaizer so many good wishes. I really hope you can get this figured out.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> As someone who works in the health field for a living, I can tell you that the feelings you are having are completely normal, and shared by many. Uncertainty is one of the worst parts of having an undiagnosed health condition - or the uncertainty of not believing the diagnosis when you do have one. This is why I really hope you can get some answers sooner than later. You both have been through so much! It seems he has really puzzled the vet professionals!


Thanks Jill, that meant a lot. I have a lot of conflicting feelings about his health - like I should just be grateful that all they can find is the IBD, but then I’m frustrated because there’s no fix and it’s all trial and error to get everything under control. And then sometimes I feel like maybe I’m overreacting about some of the things that I’m seeing, like if he had some crazy health issue, we would’ve found it by now with all the bloodwork and testing. A vet I spoke to the other day made me feel better about that though, she said that when she was a senior in vet school, there was a woman who brought her dog to be seen. This woman had seen like 5 different vets with her dog, insisted that there was something wrong with him, but no vet could find anything clinically wrong. They ended up doing an MRI at the vet school and found that the dog had a brain tumor. That vet told me that at the end of the day, owners know their dog best. 

That’s the third time a brain tumor has been brought up in a conversation about Kaizer’s health, but I’m not sure how to feel about that LOL. The neurologist we saw said we could do an MRI, but he didn’t think it would tell us anything. 

I know that Kaizer is not (and has never been) a healthy dog. But I have such a hard time with the fact that some of his issues don’t have a cause (I never figured out why he has trouble peeing sometimes).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am very much like you. I want all the information, all the answers. Knowledge is power. When I got Shala's initial lab report, I researched the three different sarcomas it mentioned, so that I could know what we might be dealing with. It can be scary, but it is better to me than not knowing. So I totally get where you are coming from. I would do the cardiologist consult/exam just for that reason. Peace of mind, and it gives you the extra assurance that you have checked out everything you can.
> 
> Man, i am sending you and Kaizer so many good wishes. I really hope you can get this figured out.


Yeah, I always want all the information. I’d so much rather go into something knowing exactly what to expect than be blindsided.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer sees his IMS tomorrow and the cardiologist on Wednesday. I fully expect nothing to come of either those appointments, but I’ll better for trying. I gotta get my thoughts together so I’m clear on exactly what I want to discuss/what issues I’m seeing.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer saw his IMS today. We did repeat x-rays of his chest, a repeat ultrasound of his abdomen, aspirates of his lymph nodes (his prescapular and submandibular lymph nodes are enlarged), and did repeat bloodwork.

X-rays showed his heart IS actually mildly enlarged (vs slightly "plumpy" looking 2.5-3 weeks ago). Not enlarged enough to scream CHF or DCM, but certainly bigger than it was last time. We have a cardio consult tomorrow, so we'll see what happens then. Otherwise, nothing of note in his lungs.

Ultrasound didn't show anything super exciting. We primarily did it because his liver has looked quite large in the most recent X-rays and we just wanted to see if there was an issue there. It IS enlarged, but uniform in texture and there are no masses or nodules. Everything else looked okay (except I forgot to ask about his spleen - it was enlarged with a nodule in April).

We get bloodwork results probably tomorrow. We're looking at his TP/Albumin levels to see where they're at now. We may get lymph node aspirate results back tomorrow but most likely Friday at the latest. 

I am unsure what any of this means for Kaizer just yet, depending on how the cardio consult goes and what the lymph node aspirates come back as.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts the results and consult go well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have some good info/test results going into the consult with the cardio. I really hope you can get some answers soon. Sending good thoughts your way. I'm really interested to hear what the cardiologist thinks.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s heart is okay! Trace mitral valve insufficiency, but truthfully all of his other issues will kill him before his heart does! I kind of figured he’d be OK when I asked for the cardio consult, but I really just needed to know for sure. He will require a recheck in a year just to make sure it doesn’t progress (because MVI leads to congestive heart failure). It was wild seeing his heart pump.

We still don’t have the results of the lymph node cytology just yet. I’m hoping for tomorrow because I’m so anxious about it (I don’t think he has lymphoma but he also has never had enlarged lymph nodes before). 

Bloodwork came back fine - his TP and Albumin levels have come back up. I have no plans to recheck bloodwork soon unless he presents with another issue, but we are not yet medicating him for his PLE if we can keep it under control on diet alone. 

His IMS does recommend we see dermatology again for his skin. She doesn’t want him on antibiotics long term for his GI tract health, which is how we’ve controlled his skin in the past. Unfortunately, his skin has gotten bad again. I’m weary about waiting until he’s really bad before getting him checked. Not sure what’s gonna happen there


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer’s heart is okay!


Great about his heart. Hopefully there is nothing major about the lymph nodes. Still wishing you had some answers for all the things you are dealing with! Hugs to Kaizer - he's stressing his mom's heart out big time!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m prepared for the worst (lymphoma) but expecting the best. I feel like he’s not sick enough currently to have cancer?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a relief about his heart. So glad yo hear it. But I feel for your frustration. Hoping the lymph nodes are not anything bad. Continued positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I’m prepared for the worst (lymphoma) but expecting the best. I feel like he’s not sick enough currently to have cancer?


I hope it's not cancer or anything bad... there's got to be something to explain what is going on with him though!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Still no results yet. Cytologies take forever but I’m so antsy. Hoping we get the report tomorrow


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

my sweet boy ❤ i haven’t posted a picture of him recently. His poor little droopy eyes


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The waiting for test results is so hard. The only thing harder is waiting for the post-op call when they are in surgery.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Got cyto results back! Lymphoma is not completely ruled out, but it wasn’t overtly lymphoma either. The pathologist ruled it “reactive inflammation/hyperplasia” and said the lymph node enlargement is most likely due to inflammation, but it wasn’t obvious where exactly the inflammation was coming from. If I had to guess, I’d say it’s inflammation from his skin allergies. He’s never had lymph node enlargement from that before, but there’s always a first. 

I have a derm appt in 3 weeks, so my current plan is to treat his skin allergies and see if his lymph nodes go down. I put him back on zyrtec today, so we’ll see if that helps. I’m trying to decide if I wait to do anything else (cytopoint, antibiotics) until we have that dermatology appointment.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a relief. Could be that any inflammation causing the skin irritation could be behind the lymph nodes. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's a relief. Could be that any inflammation causing the skin irritation could be behind the lymph nodes. Will be interesting to see what happens.


That’s what I’m hoping, but I also know that his skin has been worse in the past and there hasn’t been related lymph node enlargement before (or specifically, his submandibulars haven’t been enlarged before). I just think it’s odd, but I’m so hoping treating his skin helps with the lymph nodes


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My poor boy

We had (what I’m assuming is) a flare up of the IBD earlier this week - completely liquid poops on Monday, and them bilious vomiting on Tuesday. Despite those blips, Kaizer had the most energy I’ve seen from him since this whole mess started. He was actually running around the yard, trying to play with Eden. He was barking and even was having some zoomies. It was incredible, I genuinely did not think I’d see that behavior from him again. Poops got better (they’re mucousy and yellow, but formed and mostly the right texture), his appetite was fine. He was a little nauseous and a little bloat-y, but he was so good all things considered.

And then today I woke up and just knew he wasn’t feeling good. He was walking stiffly, refused to go down the stairs, and then started circling to the left. I had to carry him downstairs where the circling got a little more insistent. He peed quickly outside and then laid down again. I gave him about 1/2c of his food and no meds (just in case), appetite was off. No enthusiasm, he stopped eating a couple times, and really just looked like he was forcing himself to eat (like he was hesitant but kept eating anyway). I think the left-sided circling progressed throughout the day. He would start circling when he started walking, but usually straightened out once he really got going. He’d start circling again once he stopped moving. Throughout the day, it got to the point where he would intermittently circle mid walk. He always circles to the left, not the right.

I took him to work with me and honestly besides the circling, he’s mentally appropriate. Not Vestibular because he has no nystagmus or head tilt. He’s depressed/dull but completely responsive (was even wagging his tail, just wouldn’t get up to see anyone). We’re taking him off the metronidazole because high doses for an extended amount of time can cause neurologic issues. We’re also adding an antibiotic in case it’s an inner ear infection. I am unsure if I want to make one change at a time so I can definitively say which one caused his issue, but I also do not want to prolong his suffering. We also got gabapentin because he seems uncomfortable/painful.

Not sure where we’re going from here


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope taking Kaizer off the metronidazole will help, I feel for you and him, you've been through so much.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Has he been checked for a chronic bloat condition?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tikiandme said:


> Has he been checked for a chronic bloat condition?


we put him on metoclopramide which has helped significantly. he has had no major bloat issues since we initially put him on it


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry he's having such a bad time of it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Not sure where we’re going from here


Oh my goodness Kaizer! It might be time for that MRI/fully body scan? I feel like he has been through all the tests in the world. But, they there has to be something that can be done to figure this out!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sad to read this. It must have been so hard to see him clearly in distress and not feeling well again. I have no suggestions - I know you have good vets working with you. I just really hope you find out what is happening soon. Sending you more good thoughts. I've said it before, but he is so lucky to have you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. I’m terrified we’re reaching the end. He’s on all his meds and I’m not sure I’ve seen any improvement except that he was a bit more mobile today than he was yesterday. Still needed to be lifted off the bed and out of the car. Was having a hard time going up similarly-colored stairs. Intermittently slightly ataxic (stumbling), getting stuck in places he didn’t have difficulty navigating previously. He’s developed a “two-engine gait” that one of the drs at work noticed yesterday, the two halves of his body are moving differently. 

It’s only been Day 1 so maybe I’m not being patient enough, but I’m having such a hard time with this. He seemed SO good Wednesday night and to just wake up Thursday morning like this is so unfair. If this had happened when we first considered neurologic reasons for his issues, I think (hope) that I would handle this better. I’m really just nervous this is the beginning of the end


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

my sweet boy this morning ❤❤


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I completely understand your fear. Perhaps he has a neurological condition that can be stabalized with medication if they can figure out what's going on. Hopefully soon. My heart breaks for you each time I read updates like this. Hoping for better days ahead soon!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> my sweet boy this morning ❤❤
> View attachment 884431


That picture makes me cry. It's hard to believe that's the goofy smiling Kaizer in your signature picture.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m just reading the update. I’m so sorry your both going through this. Hugs and hoping the weekend brings some improvement.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine how you must be feeling. You have done so much to figure out what is going on with your poor boy. When was the last time neurological issues were investigated (ie. a brain scan done)? Is it possible a very small tumour was missed a while ago that might have grown by now? I have no idea. I am grasping. I assume all tick borne illness has been well investigated. It's just so heartbreaking.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your boy. Did you ever do a real Addison's test? (ACTH, I think it's called) He would have to be off the prednisone for a period of time before the test. 

It is hard to make a decision about quality of life in such a young dog, because you will always wonder whether one more test could have found the answer. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your good thoughts.

Kaizer has continued to not do well today. I am considering my options, but really unsure of what I am doing.

He is not able to go down the stairs - I don't know if he gets dizzy or his depth perception is off now or what, but he starts going down one step and then stops and tries to back up, can't, and then kinda like falls backwards. He's having a hard time getting out of my car too. The biggest issue with that is that he's also a dog that does not want much help. He doesn't want me to lift him out of the car or carry him down the steps, he's really trying to do it himself and failing. Breaks my heart because he's gotten in and out of my car at least a million times over the years, and we've lived in this house since he was 5 months old. Nothing has changed.

He's more willing to move today, but his gait is off (two-engine gait) and sometimes he runs into things and stumbles. He did spend a couple hours knocked out on his bed. He really did look like he was at death's door cause he was barely moving and wasn't even wagging his tail for my family. Wasn't even asleep or trying to sleep either, was just stretched out looking miserable, but awake. We tossed him a treat and if it went too far from him, he wasn't even trying to get it. My dad eventually convinced him to get up, gave him some banana, and his energy has slightly improved since then.

His appetite was kinda off - he ate his food, but very slowly and left some of his pills in the bowl (usually he eats anything if its in his bowl mixed with food). I tried to give him the remainder pills in a marshmallow, but he spit the marshmallow out (he did eventually eat it but that's not his first marshmallow and especially not the first one with a pill in it). Somehow there was still a pill left, so I got him to eat it in some rice. That's about as inappetent as he gets, it's a pretty big deal for him not to mindlessly eat everything in his bowl and to take a long time doing so. Clearly his IBD diet went out the window today. Hopefully he doesn't have any issues otherwise I'm gonna feel bad.

My dog friends think that maybe it's the gabapentin making him like this. He's on it just in case he's painful, but truthfully, we were not able to get a pain response on palpation anywhere, so I'm not too sure. I guess I'm gonna stop it for the next day and see if that helps, but I am not super convinced. It's the whole knowing your dog thing - he's been on gabapentin before and it didn't knock him out like this.

We have a couple options as far as next steps. I have a neurology appt for him on August 4th for the MRI or I could bring him through emergency on Monday before 9am and hope they can squeeze him in for an MRI at some point during the day. That would hopefully tell us what we're dealing with. If it doesn't, then I guess the neurologist will tell me from there?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sad reading this about Kaizer, I am so sorry. 
Is it possible to get him to the Emergency Vet tomorrow for a MRI?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I can't imagine how you must be feeling. You have done so much to figure out what is going on with your poor boy. When was the last time neurological issues were investigated (ie. a brain scan done)? Is it possible a very small tumour was missed a while ago that might have grown by now? I have no idea. I am grasping. I assume all tick borne illness has been well investigated. It's just so heartbreaking.


I never did an MRI on him. When we saw the neurologist at the end of June, he said there was nothing really wrong with Kaizer, said we could do the MRI, but he doubted it'd show anything. I think we're now at a point where an MRI would show something. I'm 90% sure it's not vestibular-related since he has no head tilt and no nystagmus or strabismus. I'm pretty sure it's not pain related either since we couldn't get any kind of pain response on palpation. I'm pretty sure our only differential at this point is some kind of brain tumor or maybe atypical vestibular?? His last tick panel was in March and it was all negative. He doesn't present with any of the electrolyte or bloodwork abnormalities or obvious joint/muscle pain that we'd expect with one of the tick borne diseases, so we haven't repeated testing.



PalouseDogs said:


> My heart goes out to you and your boy. Did you ever do a real Addison's test? (ACTH, I think it's called) He would have to be off the prednisone for a period of time before the test.
> 
> It is hard to make a decision about quality of life in such a young dog, because you will always wonder whether one more test could have found the answer. Wishing you all the best.


We never did the ACTH because his resting cortisol was 2.0 (reference range is 1.4-2.8 I think, he was right in the middle of normal).

and yes, that's exactly my issue right now. His current QOL is pretty terrible, the only thing he's really reliably doing is going to the bathroom and eating. He's not moving much (unless he's already up and going) and I'm having a very hard time watching him like that. He's always been my speedy boy. I don't want him to suffer but I don't want to let him go before he's ready either.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So sad reading this about Kaizer, I am so sorry.
> Is it possible to get him to the Emergency Vet tomorrow for a MRI?


not tomorrow since the neurologist is out until Monday. I may very well decide to bring him in through emergency on monday morning and hope neurology can see him for the MRI. I called and spoke to the neurology tech on Thursday and she agreed he needed to be seen. I guess it depends on how he does off the gabapentin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feel so bad for you and Kaizer, both of you have been through so much. 
I hope the MRI will give you an answer and hopefully taking him off the Gabapentin will help too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I feel so bad for you and Kaizer, both of you have been through so much.
> I hope the MRI will give you an answer and hopefully taking him off the Gabapentin will help too.


me too. thank you


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> me too. thank you


With all that's going on with him, I don't think I could wait to August 4th. If you are able, I would take him into emergency and get it sorted. It sounds like he's having a really hard time. Heartbreaking!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this update. Kaiser's poor sweet face in that photo.. I hope that taking him off the gabapentin brings some improvement. 

Is he keeping kibble down? Thinking of some sort of vitamin deficiency due to malabsorption causing ataxia, just a random thought. 

I also hope that the brain MRI will bring you some answers, I agree with you that at this point it may be helpful. I wonder if maybe they could do a CT of his belly while he's sedated too, look for lymph nodes and at his bowel inflammation, just a side thought but I know it's expensive. Kaiser and you have been dealing with this for so long, you deserve some answers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> With all that's going on with him, I don't think I could wait to August 4th. If you are able, I would take him into emergency and get it sorted. It sounds like he's having a really hard time. Heartbreaking!


Thanks!! Yeah I probably wasn’t gonna wait til Aug 4. I’m still trying to decide if I’m going through emergency tomorrow or calling tomorrow and trying to get him in on Tuesday. I guess it depends on how today goes?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rosegold said:


> I'm so sorry to read this update. Kaiser's poor sweet face in that photo.. I hope that taking him off the gabapentin brings some improvement.
> 
> Is he keeping kibble down? Thinking of some sort of vitamin deficiency due to malabsorption causing ataxia, just a random thought.
> 
> I also hope that the brain MRI will bring you some answers, I agree with you that at this point it may be helpful. I wonder if maybe they could do a CT of his belly while he's sedated too, look for lymph nodes and at his bowel inflammation, just a side thought but I know it's expensive. Kaiser and you have been dealing with this for so long, you deserve some answers.


Yes, he’s still eating all his meals. A little pickier (won’t eat his pills in his bowl, doesn’t really want them in treats either) and a little slower to eat, but still eating


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I, too, would bring him in before 9am tomorrow. I wouldn't be able to wait, and it feels like if they told you to do this, they will fit him in. It does sound like there is something neurological happening at this point. 

Always worth withdrawing the pain med to see if it helps. You never know. Millions of dogs take painkillers and NSAIDS, and there is always going to be some that have side effects to certain ones. Sending you and Kaizer my best thoughts. Glad to know his tick panels are negative.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> I, too, would bring him in before 9am tomorrow. I wouldn't be able to wait, and it feels like if they told you to do this, they will fit him in. It does sound like there is something neurological happening at this point.
> 
> Always worth withdrawing the pain med to see if it helps. You never know. Millions of dogs take painkillers and NSAIDS, and there is always going to be some that have side effects to certain ones. Sending you and Kaizer my best thoughts. Glad to know his tick panels are negative.


Took him off the gabapentin in case it was causing the floppiness. It’s been 24 hours since he got it, so I’m sure its out of his system now. 

To make my life harder, guess who was all waggy tail when my dad came into the house? Waggy tail AND picked up a toy?? I feel like he just needs to pick one way to be to save my heart . I hate seeing the normal/good behaviors just for something else to decline a little bit later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That little booger......... hope him being off the medication helps.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s MRI is scheduled tomorrow! Drop off is between 8-8:45am. 

Tomorrow is also his 6th Gotcha Day. It’s hard to believe that I’ve only had him for six years - it feels simultaneously so much longer and so much shorter.

Crossing everything I have that his MRI doesn’t show anything too bad, but I’d really like answers!! In classic Kaizer fashion, he’s acting almost 100% completely normal. It’s so strange.

Here’s a pic of him as a baby, I think he was 5 months old. He looked like this until he got grey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 6th yr Gotcha Day. 

Sending good thoughts to you and Kaizer.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is full-on playing with Eden. This dog is gonna KILL me. I just can’t believe he was a literal sack from Thursday to yesterday just to make a complete 180 today.

I’m still doing the MRI tomorrow because his behavior Thursday-Sunday was not normal, but I swear it’s gonna come back perfect and I’m gonna be really upset (in that I see my dog having an issue and everything is STILL coming back fine, but I’ll be glad he’s not trying to die).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe getting him off the Gabapentin is helping. It really made Luke loopy. I’m glad he’s having good days.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I’m still doing the MRI tomorrow because his behavior Thursday-Sunday was not normal, but I swear it’s gonna come back perfect and I’m gonna be really upset (in that I see my dog having an issue and everything is STILL coming back fine, but I’ll be glad he’s not trying to die).


I hope they don't find anything major, but, I also hope you get some answers. Good luck tomorrow you two!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

thank you!!! we’re waiting now!! here’s my pretty boy


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> thank you!!! we’re waiting now!! here’s my pretty boy


He looks 1000% better today. Phew!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy gotcha day Kaizer! I hope all goes well with the MRI and you get some answers. Such a sweet boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He looks 1000% better today. Phew!


i know!!! he’s killing me with that back and forth. I just don’t get how he can go from one extreme to the other. The MRI will probably show nothing and I don’t know if I’m gonna be grateful or annoyed or both


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also crossing everything for you and Kaizer! I also hope there is nothing bad found but that it will give you some kind of an answer. I'm glad he is feeling better today. Sending you tons of positive thoughts.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

no brain tumour!!

it was most likely a stroke. Neurologist couldn’t be 100% sure because the MRI of his brain and spine was completely clear, any clots probably would’ve worked their way through by this point (5 days from onset). He does agree that it was probably NOT a vestibular episode since those are obvious and there’s almost always a head tilt or nystagmus associated. 

Kaizer has PLE, which does make him more susceptible to a stroke, but interestingly his protein levels were within normal range the last time we did bloodwork (3 weeks ago? maybe 4?) and his blood pressure was 130 (normal) when we checked it Thursday. I have to get his IMS’s opinion when I see her tomorrow, but the neurologist doesn’t think he should be on any blood thinners yet since we can’t be 100% sure it was a stroke.

So now we sit and wait some more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No brain tumour is SUCH great news and a relief. So happy to see that. Sad to see it was likely a stroke. I hope it wasn't. You are so patient and dedicated.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> No brain tumour is SUCH great news and a relief. So happy to see that. Sad to see it was likely a stroke. I hope it wasn't. You are so patient and dedicated.


Yes!!! I’m so glad.
We’re 90% sure it was a stroke. Truthfully I’m just glad to know what it was and probably why it happened. Just gotta keep my eye out and see if it happens again


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know anything about strokes in dogs but did they not think it was a really quick recovery from a stroke? I'm really glad he's feeling better!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> I don't know anything about strokes in dogs but did they not think it was a really quick recovery from a stroke? I'm really glad he's feeling better!


The kind of stroke he most likely had is called a “Transient Ischemic Attack” aka a “mini stroke”. They come on really quickly but the symptoms generally go away within 24 hours. Kaizer’s symptoms lasted at least 36 hours (Thursday + Friday) and then he spent all of Saturday and part of Sunday recovering.

Strokes in dogs are not super well researched because they are supposed to be pretty rare and it can be expensive/time consuming to diagnose (officially, you’d need an MRI or CT and you’d also have to get one within like 36? hours of onset if I remember correctly). I don’t know how strokes in dogs compare to strokes in humans.

And thank you!!! He is feeling so much better. He’s acting like he used to before he got sick in March. It’s so so so nice to have my best boy back


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so glad he is doing better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the MRI was clear for a brain tumor and no problems with his spine.
Sorry to hear about the stroke, I know you're glad to have some answers and hopefully a treatment plan so he can continue to do well.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

SO glad he is tumor free! A stroke though... poor boy! Thankfully, it was transient (mini) and he is back to his regular self. I just wish I knew there was a way to prevent it from happening again, or worse. Is he still doing well? What is next for Mr. Kaizer?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> SO glad he is tumor free! A stroke though... poor boy! Thankfully, it was transient (mini) and he is back to his regular self. I just wish I knew there was a way to prevent it from happening again, or worse. Is he still doing well? What is next for Mr. Kaizer?


me too!!! He is still doing well, still playful and energetic. I have noticed both his eyes are really red, but he’s not been bothering them and there’s no discharge/swelling, so I’m just keeping an eye on it for now. 

We’re not doing anything specific yet, just keeping an eye on him and basically seeing if it’ll happen again. We were a little late with the MRI to see the blood clot(s), and since he has no long lasting symptoms, I don’t think any of his doctors are super concerned. Since he’s doing well, I’m not concerned yet either LOL. 

Hopefully Kaizer got all the bad health out of his system cause I (we) need a break!

My sweet boy at work yesterday ❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's lymph nodes popped up again - smaller than last time and not hard still, but I don't love that they keep popping up despite not being an issue before. Reactive lymph nodes is a possibility for him since his entire body is pretty much inflamed, but his allergies have been worse in the past and he's never had lymph node involvement before. Apparently IBD increases his risk of lymphoma too (because of course).

I talked to one of the oncology techs at work to get her opinion. She agreed that it's probably better safe than sorry to aspirate them again and see what's going on, so the oncologist took a look at him today. She agreed his lymph nodes are large (not large enough to be like "this is definitely probably cancer" but large enough to be like "okay maybe we should check") so we took aspirates and sent them for cytology. Last time, we took samples from his prescapular lymph nodes and today we took samples from his submandibular lymph nodes. For like the first time since March, he's acting happy and active, so I really don't think that he has cancer. I just would like the science to back me up LOL.

We saw dermatology on Monday since I need a new way to keep his skin under control (his IMS says maybe I shouldn't just keep him on round after round of antibiotics lol). She agreed that his lymph nodes could be reactive, but since he is a middle-aged golden retriever with other health concerns, it wouldn't be the worst idea to keep an eye on them.

Since his lymph nodes weren't as big as they were before and since they're soft, I was going to just keep an eye on them and wait it out, but I was getting really obsessive about checking them/feeling them so I figured I should just get them checked just for peace of mind. A good amount of dogs in his pedigree passed in that 6-9 year age range and now that Kaizer's officially in that age range, I'm getting super nervous. I think my brain is like "if we catch everything as early as we possibly can, we'll get him the treatment he needs and he'll live forever".


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

[QUOTE="aesthetic, post: 7869823, member I think my brain is like "if we catch everything as early as we possibly can, we'll get him the treatment he needs and he'll live forever".
[/QUOTE]
Awww, honestly that's probably in the back of lots of people's brains. It is in mine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Crossing everything and hoping the aspirates come back cancer-free. Glad he seems to be feeling good! That's always a good thing.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> Awww, honestly that's probably in the back of lots of people's brains. It is in mine.


oh I’m sure it’s a common thought!! I’m really struggling with it right now. The rational part of my brain knows I should just enjoy the time I have with him, especially since he DOES seem to be feeling better as a whole (far more good days/moments now than before). Unfortunately, the nervous/worried/anxious part of my brain is currently in full control LOL


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Crossing everything and hoping the aspirates come back cancer-free. Glad he seems to be feeling good! That's always a good thing.


thank you!!! me too. my sweet boy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer most probably has cancer, lymphoma. We’ll have to do more tests on Monday to determine if he actually has it and what type if he does.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for you and Kaizer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, nooo. I'm so sorry. I hope the further testing gives you positive news about treatment possibilities and outcomes. Sending all my positive vibes to you and Kaizer.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

I am so sorry


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I hope that whatever the final diagnosis, a treatment can be found to give Kaizer a long lasting remission.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks guys!

I’m having such a hard time with this diagnosis - especially because he’s got so much energy for the first time since March. I mean he had zoomies the other night (for the first time in forever, I can’t even remember the last time he had zoomies!) and he’s been asking Eden to play. It’s so unfair to get a cancer diagnosis when he’s acting OK. It was so much easier to believe he had cancer when all he was doing was laying around. m

The only thing I’ve noticed is that something is cracking/popping when he moves and its only occasionally. I cant pinpoint where exactly the sound is coming from but I’m assuming it’s his hind end. His breathing is also different to me but I’m not entirely sure how/why. He also has been drinking lots of water starting about 2-3 weeks ago, but I chalked that up to being more active and it being hotter out.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

WelI one thing we know about Kaiser is you can never tell what's going to happen next. I'm sorry they are thinking it's lymphoma. Hopefully it will be treatable. Do they have his sex as female? I'm glad he's feeling playful and has his cute happy smile face back.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> WelI one thing we know about Kaiser is you can never tell what's going to happen next. I'm sorry they are thinking it's lymphoma. Hopefully it will be treatable. Do they have his sex as female? I'm glad he's feeling playful and has his cute happy smile face back.


UPenn does for whatever reason but my vet/oncology doesnt


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Asha, 
First, I wanted to say I am in part glad you finally have an answer to understand what is going on with your boy. It's been a long, confusing and hard journey for you both. I'm also relieved that you've got your boy back for the time being. Important to cherish all of the great moments we have with our dogs! I am so sorry that the diagnosis ended up being lymphoma. This is unbelievably sad. I hope with treatment you have more good times together. You're in my thoughts, daily. Give your boy a big hug from Rundle and I!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Asha,
> First, I wanted to say I am in part glad you finally have an answer to understand what is going on with your boy. It's been a long, confusing and hard journey for you both. I'm also relieved that you've got your boy back for the time being. Important to cherish all of the great moments we have with our dogs! I am so sorry that the diagnosis ended up being lymphoma. This is unbelievably sad. I hope with treatment you have more good times together. You're in my thoughts, daily. Give your boy a big hug from Rundle and I!


thank you Jill, that really means a lot. Kaizer is my absolute best boy ever. I was 14/15 when I brought him home at 8 weeks and I’m having a hard time remembering a time before him. Everything I do is in some way tied back to him: the friends I have, the hobbies I have. I’ve never lived in my current house without him. For now, I’m enjoying every single moment we have together and making the best of the time we have. His loss (because I have to think about that now) is one I will feel very deeply and for a very long time.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I spoke to his oncologist today and we sent off some more testing to identify exactly what kind of lymphoma Kaizer has (results come back in a week). Oncologist doesn’t think it’s likely that this is just reactivity, so there’s like a 95% chance we are looking at lymphoma. We’re also not sure if this is the indolent/slow growing lymphoma or if maybe I caught it really early (having IBD increases the likelihood of lymphoma in dogs). The testing we sent off today will hopefully tell us.

Since he is clinically doing well, we won’t start treatment until we get the flow cytometry results back. Treatment looks like it’ll be prednisone and chemo of some kind (oral chemo if indolent). 

Here’s my sweet boy on our walk yesterday. This is also the first walk since March where he’s had enough energy to actually run and play and swim. All the other walks, he stayed pretty much right next to me.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry your going through this, but it's so good to see him enjoying himself. These guys have a way of stealing our hearts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My heart so goes out to you. I know the waiting on the test results is so hard - and then you are faced with hard decisions to make. I hope there will be a good treatment plan for Kaizer that will help him be well and feel well. As the oncologist told me last week, chemo therapies have come a long way even just in the past decade. Hopefully both of our pups will benefit from that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> My heart so goes out to you. I know the waiting on the test results is so hard - and then you are faced with hard decisions to make. I hope there will be a good treatment plan for Kaizer that will help him be well and feel well. As the oncologist told me last week, chemo therapies have come a long way even just in the past decade. Hopefully both of our pups will benefit from that.


I’ve heard dogs react to the chemo better than humans do, so I’m hopeful.

If Kaizer does have the indolent lymphoma, usually its not treated until the disease becomes “active” whether that means there’s bloodwork changes or the lymph nodes get big. Kaizer’s oncologist was talking about starting him on an oral chemo (chlorambucil) and prednisone if has has the indolent cancer - I’m nervous this means she thinks his cancer is already active.

I’m sorry you and Shala are going through this too. Both of our dogs are far too young for all this!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about Kaizer. I hope you get more answers and that it is a slow growing type. I'm glad he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> I’ve heard dogs react to the chemo better than humans do, so I’m hopeful.


The oncologist did say this to me, too, so good reason to be hopeful. Ten years ago, chemo made my last dog very nauseous and lethargic. It was tough to get her to eat anything, and so she just got so weak. I am definitely heartened to hear that there have been positive developments and that this kind of reaction is not expected this time. Fingers crossed it is the same for Kaizer, too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer’s flow cytometry results came back inconclusive - because of course. So now we don’t really even know if we’re dealing with cancer. Cytology said yes, lymphoma. Flow said maybe not. Our last step is the PARR test which will only tell us if he’s “negative” for cancer or “positive” for cancer and if positive, if it’s B-call or T-cell lymphoma, but won’t tell us if its the indolent version of the cancer. The good news is that if it comes back negative, then he most likely doesn’t have cancer. If it comes back positive, then he definitely does have cancer. 

Downside is that the PARR test takes forever and it might be another 2 weeks before getting results back. So clearly I’m feeling great and I’m so not anxious at all for this LOL.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You need to change his name to Conundrum. I'm hoping this is actually good news.


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

cwag said:


> You need to change his name to Conundrum. I'm hoping this is actually good news.


He is a beautiful, special dog and I hope it is good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer’s flow cytometry results came back inconclusive - because of course. ...
> Downside is that the PARR test takes forever and it might be another 2 weeks before getting results back. So clearly I’m feeling great and I’m so not anxious at all for this LOL.


More waiting. I know, it is so so hard. But if it will give you a definitive answer, it will be worth the wait. And fingers crossed, it will be negative. That would be such a relief. (Though I know, more mystery).Try not to think about it for the two weeks. That helped me as I waited for the advanced tumour testing. Hoping he will continue to feel well and happy in the meantime!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cwag said:


> You need to change his name to Conundrum. I'm hoping this is actually good news.


ha! yes he certainly does seem to be throwing everyone for a loop.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A Golden to love said:


> He is a beautiful, special dog and I hope it is good news.


thank you!! he is certainly very special. somehow this dog was exactly what I needed


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> More waiting. I know, it is so so hard. But if it will give you a definitive answer, it will be worth the wait. And fingers crossed, it will be negative. That would be such a relief. (Though I know, more mystery).Try not to think about it for the two weeks. That helped me as I waited for the advanced tumour testing. Hoping he will continue to feel well and happy in the meantime!


definitely worth the wait!! I’m just trying to enjoy the time I have with him now and not panic about what could be (so much easier said than done). Also trying to look at overall behavior patterns vs focusing on specific little changes (because if there’s anything ive learned about vet med through him, its super hard to catch things really early).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I have spent so many months watching Kaizer very intently for any changes in his behavior that now that he seems OK for the most part, I kinda don’t know what to do (it’s a good thing, but such a change). The things I AM noticing, I don’t know if they mean anything or if it’s just a “Kaizer special”.

He’s losing fur - bald spots behind his ears/elbows, his chest fur has significantly decreased, his paw/toe fur hasnt grown in at all since his groom a month ago (!), the fur on the back of his front legs has significantly decreased, there’s no furnishings on his hocks, and even his butt fluff is coming out in tufts. His stomach fur has barely started to grow back since it was shaved in July! He looks like an alien

He’s been drinking a lot of water, and he lost weight again despite me not trying to get him to lose weight. He’s down to 75# from 80# in 1-2 weeks (I don’t remember if I weighed him last week or the week before).









(he was bloated in this pic).


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So he may not have lymphoma! PARR test also came back negative. Oncology isn’t in until Monday, so I talked to his IMS just to bounce ideas off of her. 

She says it’s possible that he’s got some kind of autoimmune disorder, but she doesn’t completely rule out cancer either. She said If I’m still concerned, the next step could be to surgically remove an enlarged lymph node and send it in for histopathology that way they can get multiple samples.

I’m unsure what I want to do. He’s still doing well, all things considered. The dr who did his cytology specializes in lymphomas, so I’m just at a loss. I’ll wait for oncology to get in touch with me, but I just don’t know what to do. I wish there was a clear answer. 

My worst fear is that it takes too long to get a solid diagnosis and by thay point it’ll be too late. The flip side is I feel like if he definitely had cancer, I’d have a definite diagnosis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you don't have a definite diagnosis yet. 

Try to remain as optimistic as you possibly can, not only for him but for yourself as well.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> So he may not have lymphoma! PARR test also came back negative. Oncology isn’t in until Monday, so I talked to his IMS just to bounce ideas off of her.
> 
> She says it’s possible that he’s got some kind of autoimmune disorder, but she doesn’t completely rule out cancer either. She said If I’m still concerned, the next step could be to surgically remove an enlarged lymph node and send it in for histopathology that way they can get multiple samples.
> 
> ...


So glad all things are pointing to not cancer. Probably best to follow the advice of the vet, but removing a lymph node when things are suggesting not cancer, seems a bit extreme. Is there anything you can do to explore the autoimmune disorder route? Thinking of all of this symptoms, it seems like it could be a fit. Feel so bad that he's losing weight and hair. At least he's in good spirits!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> So glad all things are pointing to not cancer. Probably best to follow the advice of the vet, but removing a lymph node when things are suggesting not cancer, seems a bit extreme. Is there anything you can do to explore the autoimmune disorder route? Thinking of all of this symptoms, it seems like it could be a fit. Feel so bad that he's losing weight and hair. At least he's in good spirits!


No idea!! We’ll see what onco says, but I suspect they won’t be concerned either.
Is it terrible that I probably won’t do anything any further as long as he’s feeling okay? He’s not 100%, but I don’t think he’ll ever be 100% again. I dont want to miss anything but I really feel like if he had cancer, we’d know for sure?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I am very anxious about all this. I really hate being told he has cancer and then being told he doesn’t. I also hate not knowing what’s gonna happen in the future, like if I knew he’d live for years, I wouldn’t be stressing about this. But he could decline and pass at any point and I’ll always have guilt that I just didn’t do more for him.

But here he was yesterday with Eden.. a really sick dog wouldn’t be running and playing, right?


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

They look so happy. 
hang in there


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

No doubt this has had wear and tear on your emotions. I'm not an expert, but, I agree that if he had cancer you'd think the tests would be definitively positive. I do still think there is something going though. The weight loss and hair loss, the recent stroke - things things are not normal. But, I'm also not sure what else you could do for him at this point. It is so hard because it does seem like there is something going on, but, no one can pinpoint what it is... which, makes it impossible to treat, and impossible to know roughly how long you will have with him. One things for sure, no one will doubt that you did everything you could for him when his time does come. Hopefully a long time from now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> No doubt this has had wear and tear on your emotions. I'm not an expert, but, I agree that if he had cancer you'd think the tests would be definitively positive. I do still think there is something going though. The weight loss and hair loss, the recent stroke - things things are not normal. But, I'm also not sure what else you could do for him at this point. It is so hard because it does seem like there is something going on, but, no one can pinpoint what it is... which, makes it impossible to treat, and impossible to know roughly how long you will have with him.


I agree with this. There does seem to be something going on, and from what little I know about autoimmune disorders, they can be REALLY hard to diagnose and sometimes they are never definitively given a named diagnosis. I don't think it is awful to do nothing if he is feeling well. But he seems to have good spurts and bad spurts, which has been telling you that something is wrong (and which you have been AMAZING in responding to). I can feel your frustration - it would be maddening to me to know there is something wrong but not know what it is. Are there vet specialists in autoimmune disorders? That might be a route to explore? Hang in there...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks guys!! Both of you have hit my fear right on the nose. 

More than anything I don’t want him to suffer - and he was suffering up until the beginning of August. You ever read those QOL scales where they’re like “choose 5 of your dogs favorite things and when he can no longer do 3 of them, consider QOL”? Kaizer’s favorite things are swimming, food, people, hiking, and playing. There was a point where all he was doing was eating and sleeping - wasn’t excited to be in a store, barely said hi to people, wouldn’t leave my side when we went for an off-leash hike, barely swam. I almost called it (especially when he had that stroke), but I’m glad I didn’t because he’s been doing better since then. I know he’s tired and stiff and has other things going on, but he’s playing and still loves eating and hiking and swimming. He’s losing his mind to see people again, he just seems happier.

No one prepares you for having to make a decision about a dog that doesn’t actively have anything life-ending (that we know of anyway - lymphoma isn’t entirely ruled out which just adds an extra layer of stress).

I have no idea what to expect, and I hate that. I’m hoping we have a long time left together. For now, I’m taking the dogs on vacation where they can swim and hike to their heart’s content!! Hopefully I’ll have lots of pictures of happy Kaizer and happy Eden to share!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Have a wonderful vacation with your dogs. It sounds like an amazing time - perfect for people and dogs. And hang in there. I know we can't offer any more answers or insight than your vets can, but we're here with support and big ears. Still sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We’re back!! Only gone 2 days with 2 days of travel - I didn’t want to push Kaizer too hard. Unfortunately (or fortunately - since he wasn’t this well a couple months ago), he’s always “go-go-go” and doesn’t know how to take a break.

The dogs got to swim and play and HIKE. I haven’t seen this much from him in a long time. I realize all the energy and spunk is probably an adrenaline and stress response (because Kaizer is still a pretty anxious dog), but I was glad for it. 

He was determined to act like an untrained heathen on Wednesday. On Wednesday, in the middle of a walk, he lunged and barked at a poor husky walking by who did nothing but look at him. Definitely my fault since I wasn’t paying attention to him, management definitely failed there. To my complete embarrassment, the couple behind the husky decided to pick up their cute little Boston so the big aggressive golden couldnt get to them. A smart move, for sure, but so embarrassing.

Then I took the dogs swimming at the lake. 25 minutes in, a lady comes with her dog and her dog’s bright orange bumper. I KNEW that probably wouldn’t be good, especially when she ended up at the bank next to us a little further down and started throwing her dog’s bumper, but to my surprise, Kaizer ignored them. Watched the bumper go, but decided to stay. I totally should’ve grabbed the dogs at this point - 25 minutes is a long enough swim and I knew that toy was gonna be a problem, so I should’ve left while we were ahead. I did not. Needless to say, Kaizer did his barky/resource guard the water thing and then played keepaway when I was trying to grab him. The woman kept trying to apologize to ME, which made me feel even worse about the situation.

And then that same day, I left the dogs alone in my car for 30 minutes after a 2 mile walk and a 30 minute swim, and came back to find Kaizer _in_ my passenger seat. He ripped open and ate a whole brand new bag of Stella & Chewy’s meal mixers, whatever was left of my 1# bag of Vital Essentials Beef Nibs, and an entire bag of pill pockets. I leave treats on the floor of my passenger seat because Kaizer rips into bags and eats them if I leave him in his reach. I’ve been doing that for years and he’s never even attempted to climb into my passenger seat before!!

I could have killed him on Wednesday. Thankfully, he seems to have recovered from whatever poltergeist overtook his body that day. 

Pictures of the little ****. First, after he reacted at that poor husky. Second, him in my passenger seat with the remnants of destruction around him (sometimes you can’t do anything besides take a picture).


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

^^^ This made me laugh. I’m just happy he’s feeling better. Duke has decided he’s old enough and has been sick long enough that rules no longer apply to him. Sometimes you just have to laugh!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> ^^^ This made me laugh. I’m just happy he’s feeling better. Duke has decided he’s old enough and has been sick long enough that rules no longer apply to him. Sometimes you just have to laugh!


I think Kaizer feels that way too. He certainly is not being a rule follower these days


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is pooping bloody liquid again. I’m hoping it’s because he ate all of that stuff on Wednesday (all stuff he’s had before but not in this quantity), but my friend reminded me that I thought he wasn’t feeling good Tuesday. We’ll see


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad you guys had a fun time away, along with some funny memories of your spunky boy! I too hope that this is just an upset tummy from all his spoils. Fingers crossed! Cute photos  The second one is perfect for the photo of the month contest theme, "I love food!"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, man. I'm glad you had fun but ARGH! He just had to eat all those extras, eh? I'd bet the upset stomach and diarrhea is indeed from that. Treats are meant to be consumed in extreme moderation. And if his colon is at all inflamed, there will be blood. (Shala is the same). Hopefully some rice will help calm things down for him, too. At least his energy was good!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Today’s poop was OK - not liquid, but still bloody. That’s definitely improvement! He’s really hungry (and continuing to lose weight) despite me feeding him 5 cups of food. He’s back down to about 72#, from 80#. I’m not sure what’s up with the hunger, he’s no longer on any steroids and I feel like his hunger increased dramatically without any reason? I’m not sure.

I’ve been doing some reading about Systemic Lupis Erythematous (SLE) in dogs. It was something his IMS mentioned really briefly to me a couple weeks ago. It would explain almost all of his super weird symptoms - the hind-end weakness, muscle wasting, skin issues, enlarged lymph nodes, enlarged spleen, muscle pain, nervous system issues (!), the protein in his urine, and even the low protein. The downside is that SLE tends to have a guarded prognosis, but truthfully, I already know Kaizer and I don’t have much longer (in terms of it used to be “years” and now it’s probably more like “year”).

We have to go back to the vet for a Cytopoint injection anyway, so I’ll ask about it. I believe the only way to test for SLE is to do an ANA titer test and to have a couple symptoms. Kaizer has almost all symptoms.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

And because my friend and I were talking about him earlier and it made me sad, here are 2 pictures of Kaizer spaced a year apart (2020 vs 2021). He’s wearing the same harness in both pics

Kaizer on Sept 7, 2020









Kaizer on Sept 1, 2021.









also for fun - Kaizer and Eden on Sept 1, 2021. Almost exactly a year later than pic 1 in the exact same pose (I promise eden CAN sit nice, she was just having none of me). Not even the same spot but it looks similar!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

ok actually forget last year! Here he is at the end of June 2021.

Where did all his coat go???


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No matter what - always the big smile. 

Interesting info on the SLE.. You might be on to something..


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

It would be really nice to know what is going on. Uncertainty is so hard. We never know how much time we have with someone. Keep making those good memories with your boy 💕


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m gonna call my vet tomorrow and schedule an appt for him. I’m hoping this pans out, I would LOVE a reason for all his weird issues!!

His reactivity has gotten worse - he’s reacted at dogs 4 times this week. 2 of those times were kind of deserved, but the other 2, he totally caught me off guard and was really going after those other dogs (in both cases, the other dog wasn’t even facing him and he didn’t even look until he went off). We’ve passed multiple dogs throughout this that he didn’t even look at, so not sure why he’s reacting again all of a sudden and how he chooses which dogs to react to. I don’t know if this is some kind of backslide or if this is some kind of pain-indicator or otherwise health related somehow.

It’s been years since he’s reacted with this frequency/intensity. So he’d have outbursts but they were low intensity (just one bark vs a lunge and bark/series of barks) and very infrequent. Guess it’s just another thing to ask the vet about?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love my vet. They’re fitting Kaizer in at 12:30 today!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I love my vet. They’re fitting Kaizer in at 12:30 today!


Amazing! Fingers crossed for some answers!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We’re doing complete bloodwork (including thyroid), the autoimmune disease bloodtest, he’s getting his Cytopoint shot, and we got a month’s worth of antibiotics for his skin.

Vet agrees that his spleen is quite large, but we can’t/won’t do anything about it as it’s not posing any pressing issues and the spleen is a super vascular organ. She also agrees that he looks way older than his 6 years and that change happened pretty suddenly.

I need to like crowdfund for this dog or something! 

I just realized I totally forgot to ask her about his behavior changes. So many other things to talk about


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When do you expect the results on the autoimmune test? I so hope you finally get some solid answers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think we’re expecting results for everything by Thursday?

I’m back at the vet today with Eden, so I’ll ask at checkout


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

No results yet, so hoping they come in tomorrow.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer does NOT have the autoimmune disease and he does NOT have a thyroid issue


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Isn't it weird, my first reaction is oh shoot, instead of oh good? I'm sorry you still don't have an answer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, it's good news that he does not have either illness, but I was so hoping this would finally give you some clear answers and a road ahead to make him better.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer does NOT have the autoimmune disease and he does NOT have a thyroid issue


Good news, but, I am so surprised! I really thought all of his symptoms were fitting with autoimmune. He sure is a mystery/one of a kind!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So I took a one last last-ditch appt at Upenn to see if we can figure out his deal, appt is Oct 1. I figure if this doesn’t give us answers, then I either treat symptomatically or just let it be (depending on what the issue is).

He’s been doing OK, except that last night he was clingier than usual. He slept _on top_ of me, on a blanket, on the couch, for 5-6 hours. This morning, he kept spitting out his kibble (like a gagging motion). He ended up finishing, but it took him 10 minutes. When I let him out, I noticed he seemed a little wobbly, but that happens with him sometimes. He seemed painful in his abdomen and definitely wasn’t feeling good, but he was laying down and resting, so I let him be. Suddenly, he starts his circling again (like he did end of July). I mean, he walked to the door just fine, but started circling on the way back from the door. Same way as last time - only circled when he started walking and when he stopped. He almost ran into a few things again but managed to move out of the way. He doesn’t have a head tilt or nystagmus, but he holds his whole body to the side. We just did bloodwork last week and it came back perfect, so I don’t know if this behavior is related to the PLE he probably doesn’t have like we thought it was last time. I imagine it is probably a vestibular episode since it’s not his brain or his gut, but who knows why my 6 year old is having vestibular problems.

He currently seems to be more alert than last time. He had the presence of mind to bark at Eden and the dog I’m petsitting when they were playing too wild and seems more interested in his surroundings. I can’t remember if he continually declined last time or if he started alert and slowly lost interest. Time will tell!

I contacted my vet and I’m waiting for a callback, but truthfully I don’t think there’s anything anyone can do


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has one more last-ditch appt with an IMS at Upenn on Oct 1. His vet and I have agreed that this is probably the last appt I will take to see if we can get him better. Depending on what that IMS tells us, we will most likely pursue palliative care and then make the decision when his QOL becomes too greatly affected. More than anything else, I do not want him to suffer.

We have seen internal medicine, neurology, cardiology, dermatology, and oncology between March and now. My vet says I’ve done as much as I could for him and we don’t even have the slightest hint what may be wrong. She says she wouldn’t even blame me if I chose not to do this appt, but I really think I’ll regret if I don’t.

My best boy does not deserve this, so we are enjoying every minute we have left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would keep the 10/1 if I were in your situation. I'd want to be sure I did everything possible I could and more, which you have done. 

Best of luck, sending good thoughts to you and Kaizer.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would keep the 10/1 if I were in your situation. I'd want to be sure I did everything possible I could and more, which you have done.
> 
> Best of luck, sending good thoughts to you and Kaizer.


yeah I agree. I’m definitely keeping that appointment otherwise I’d have some serious regrets


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with Carolina Mom - and you, too! I would also want to do everything possible, try to find any answer I could. So, I too, would keep that appt... just in case it finally gives you some insight. 🤞


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

guess who also has a neurology appt tomorrow because the neurologist wants to see him?! So much for “last ditch appointment”.

Kaizer didn’t get out of bed until 10:30, despite me letting the other dogs out and feeding them at 8 (which made me nervous cause he never wants to be left out when it comes to food). He’s been asleep since then. He’s still circling occasionally, but he can mostly walk in a straight line again without stumbling or almost running into something. He did gather the energy to play for less than 5 minutes though! 

My sweet boy no longer standing crooked ❤


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

In true Kaizer fashion, neurologist had no idea. I’m glad I expected that! The dr says he doesn’t think the circling is neuro-related since the neuro exams and the MRI came back fine. He said his best guess is pain, but isn’t too sure about that either since Kaizer is fine before and after the episodes and there’s no pain response on palpation/manipulation. He says if the pain was bad enough that the dog is circling/uncomfortable because of it, we should be seeing evidence of it. So he isn’t sure why this behavior is happening.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The neurologist suggested I talk to Kaizer’s rehab vet about a potential orthopedic problem. She saw him maybe 2 months ago for his weird muscle twitch/spasms but didn’t find anything weird - all things considered, he is a physically stable dog. Neurologist was also concerned about maybe an early CCL tear, but Kaizer passed the drawer test with flying colors.

Anyway, I talked to his rehab vet and she said she really didn’t think he has anything going on orthopedically and if he has any pain, it’s probably systemic. Which I figured, but still that sucked too.

Both neurologist and rehab vet suggested putting him on gabapentin for pain relief, so I started him on 100mg gabapentin 2x a day yesterday. When I jumped to the 300mg once a day, he acted like he was trying to die, so I’m building him up slowly now. The end goal is for him to be on 300mg 2x a day. I’m hoping it helps with the stiffness and hind end weakness. I almost am kinda wondering if he’s got some early arthritis happening? What symptoms would I see?

We have another vet appt on Monday because he developed an ear infection on Wednesday. He’s on a high dosage of a fairly strong antibiotic and has been since last Wednesday, so I’m worried that there’s something else growing in there (also what dog gets an infection while actively on antibiotics?!)

I’m planning on asking her my arthritis question and things to look for regarding QOL/treatment while I’m there.


----------

